# Florescent Antec Case



## Laurijan (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi!

I got a Antec case for 5€ and decided to spray paint it orange outside and yellow inside.. here is what it looks like now under normal light (its not perfect and i am happy with it now):



























And under UV light:


----------



## Chryonn (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice, i like it. the UV light makes it glow in a zombie-like manner


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2009)

Pretty nice! 

Are you planning on putting some UV Cold Cathodes in there to brighten it up?


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 14, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Pretty nice!
> 
> Are you planning on putting some UV Cold Cathodes in there to brighten it up?



Sure


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Sure



Mod the side panel to a window, get a Orange DFI LP mobo= really awesome!!! 

How much more are you going to do to it??


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 14, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Mod the side panel to a window, get a Orange DFI LP mobo= really awesome!!!
> 
> How much more are you going to do to it??



i will put 2 cold cathode lamps into it.. i already bought a Asus P6T Deluxe mobo so there is no way around that.. this case is a temporary one i am getting an Antec 1200 when i have the bucks for my I7 system which of course will be water cooled


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> i will put 2 cold cathode lamps into it.. i already bought a Asus P6T Deluxe mobo so there is no way around that.. this case is a temporary one i am getting an Antec 1200 when i have the bucks for my I7 system which of course will be water cooled



Ok, well if you do anymore work, please post pics.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy! Bet it will be sweet with some cathodes.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 14, 2009)

Ow, my eyes!


----------



## Wozzer (Feb 14, 2009)

Red & Green - Odd mix. Any how - Great Job....

Do a black and blue next


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 15, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Red & Green - Odd mix. Any how - Great Job....
> 
> Do a black and blue next



The green was supposed to be yellow lol.. its expensive paint so i am pissed off..


----------



## J-Man (Feb 15, 2009)

I may spray paint my Antec 1200 green.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 15, 2009)

J-Man said:


> I may spray paint my Antec 1200 green.



PM me with the link to your thread then.. i might otherwise oversee it


----------



## J-Man (Feb 15, 2009)

Since I'll be using the TJ07 soon. I might as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2009)

hey dude, thats pretty crazy man, I like it   unique, I dont think ive seen somebody do that before


----------



## AddSub (Feb 16, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> Ow, my eyes!





Seriously though, very unique.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 16, 2009)

A bit of constructive criticism from me 

The fourth picture down it looks like the mobo tray could use another going over but then again you won't see that with the mobo there  and the inside of the door looks a little funny.


----------

